# LED Turn Signal Bulbs



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok for those that are wanting brighter turn signals that run at cooler temperature i found these bad boys over from the LED forums that i read up on. Heard that these bad boys are uber uber bright and work quite well or just as well as the incandescent ( filament bulbs) .

below are some pix that was taken for the brightness and comparison !

only downfall is that it is only applications out is 1156 , 1157 and 3156 and 3157.

it comes in yellow that looks like an amber and red.. i will be picking up a couple pairs in a couple days to put into my car and ill take more pics.

but below are some pix taken from a guy and his 01 Prelude.























































And A Comparison Movie


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, first time I've seen them use SMD LEDs that seems to work great in redusing the bulb size by at least 50%. Do they require any external resistors like other LED bulbs?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

how much? lets get a GB on this


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

you've got a second on that.

i was just about to replace all my bulbs w/ LEDs, tired of bulbs burning out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they run about 20 bux a peice + shipping and i do recommend external resistors for i doubt those have them built into it cuz it does use lower power to run the leds.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> and i do recommend external resistors for i doubt those have them built into it cuz it does use lower power to run the leds.


how would you install the resistors?

answer to this question if anyone else is/was wondering is right here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7968205727&category=33713


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> how would you install the resistors?


i think the resistors just splice in-line between the "+" and "-" leads, dual fillament bulbs like 1157 wire just as easy but a little different.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Avshi750 said:


> i think the resistors just splice in-line between the "+" and "-" leads, dual fillament bulbs like 1157 wire just as easy but a little different.


that'd be nice if thats all it took. Kinda like installing bass blockers in your speakers.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i already have the resistors installed gonna order my set now in a couple days.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so where did you buy them from? LINKY!!!!

I think I'm gonna do my front turn, rear turn and the rear running/brake light all in LEDs.

I think I may even see if i can find the reverse lights/dome/licence plate while I'm at it.

hell that'd be all the lights except for the headlights and fogs I believe (trunk light has been removed)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

keep in mind only application they have is for 1156 and 1157 and 3156 and 3157


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> keep in mind only application they have is for 1156 and 1157 and 3156 and 3157


which works great for getting my project started:

front turn: 3157
rear turn 1156
rear break/runing: 1157

(out of my manual for a 2002 spec V, don't buy these bulbs for a b14 or sometihng and get pissed at me cuz it is wrong.)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet deal.. brandon pm me and ill see what i can do to hook u up


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow, thats impressive consruction right there. and the shape of this bulb will get rid of the polorized issue of normal single plane bulbs that you can only see from the front and not the sides......

i wonder how they will look in the day time though  maybe someone could make a silicon "cap" for them that is "clear" so they will look alittle better in the crystal clears. just a though. so your going "HID" on all your lights eh liu :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> wow, thats impressive consruction right there. and the shape of this bulb will get rid of the polorized issue of normal single plane bulbs that you can only see from the front and not the sides......
> 
> i wonder how they will look in the day time though  maybe someone could make a silicon "cap" for them that is "clear" so they will look alittle better in the crystal clears. just a though. so your going "HID" on all your lights eh liu :thumbup:


maybe but i just ordered a set yesterday for my corner bulbs in amber... gonna try them out and ill let you guys see the results. :thumbup:

for those that wondering what colors they offer they are only in amber and red and that all from usaled.com

http://www.superlumination.com/ has more colors though


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> maybe but i just ordered a set yesterday for my corner bulbs in amber... gonna try them out and ill let you guys see the results. :thumbup:
> 
> for those that wondering what colors they offer they are only in amber and red and that all from usaled.com
> 
> http://www.superlumination.com/ has more colors though


superlum is also a bit cheaper.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I likey :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just installed them on my car.. they look aight.. not the brightest but it fills up the side corners and i like the 360 degree light.. i am gonna try the 20 led from superlumination.com and see if it wont be a bit brighter.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i should have pix and a couple small clips of them on hopefully tonight if i am not too exhausted.


----------

